# crazy SOB 135mph on mountain bike



## mlctvt (Apr 21, 2013)

This guy set a new record 135mph on a production mountain bike riding down a ski slope!

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/mountain-biker-rockets-down-ski-slope-at-135-mph/


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2013)

Crazy!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy sh!t!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a typical ride to me...


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2013)

f*(& nuts


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 22, 2013)

Wild!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2013)

Speed on a bike doesn't faze me, too much. I've done as much as 60 mph going downhill on a highway, lot of fun watching folks from cars looking at you in amazement as you zip by them. Would I consider 135, maybe, on nice pavement and that's a big maybe, but on freaking snow coming down a mountain, no effin way! That is crazy


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder what his gear ratios are


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I wonder what his gear ratios are



You really think that's a concern?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

The cranks appear to be pretty short, I don't think it is meant to be pedaled!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 26, 2013)

andyzee said:


> You really think that's a concern?



Ummm no, hense the smiley face.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ummm no, hense the smiley face.




Kind of figured that, but wasn't certain.


----------

